# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Putney Bridge jogger arrested

## Neo

Putney Bridge jogger: Man arrested after woman is knocked in front of London bus | The Independent

Apparently news just in he has been released on bail.

----------

Rutabaga (08-10-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Must have been a mooslum

----------


## Calypso Jones

He came back across the bridge 15 minutes later and she tried to speak to him but he kept on running.  He needs to be in jail.  He does not need to be released.   What is wrong with the brits anymore.    The man tried to kill her. You don't release people who try to kill people.  They don't need other witnesses...they have the video.  W.  t. H?

----------

Hillofbeans (08-10-2017),Jim Scott (08-10-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> He came back across the bridge 15 minutes later and she tried to speak to him but he kept on running.  He needs to be in jail.  He does not need to be released.   What is wrong with the brits anymore.    The man tried to kill her. You don't release people who try to kill people.  They don't need other witnesses...they have the video.  W.  t. H?


If he is Muslim, you have your answer.

----------


## tom

The jogger suspect has been identified as Eric Bellquist, an American investment banker. He claims he has an alibi.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crim...icle-1.3403320

----------


## Neo

> The jogger suspect has been identified as Eric Bellquist, an American investment banker. He claims he has an alibi.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crim...icle-1.3403320



This should be interesting!

----------


## Big Dummy

> This should be interesting!


The jogger had plenty of room ,on the sidewalk, not to bump her. So being an angry asshole is not an alibi.

----------


## patrickt

> If he is Muslim, you have your answer.


I guess that the only answer for some nitwits.

----------


## Oskar

> I guess that the only answer for some nitwits.


How do you mean?

----------


## Calypso Jones

what kind of alibi do you have when there is video showing you AT That time, at that place, doing what he did.  That is no alibi.  he might have an EXCUSE...but legally that doesn't matter.  He attempted Murder is what he did.      

Him allegedly saying he has an alibi reminds me of a guy that goes before Judge Judy.   The plaintiff says that the guy and his buddy stole her billfold which contained her money, her cards, her cellphone, her keys, and her earphones.    The defendant speaks up out of turn and says, 'judge, there were no earphones in her billfold.'    Judge Judy laughs and says, I find for the plaintiff.   the end.

----------



----------


## tom

Bellquist is no longer a suspect. Judging by pictures, bellquist appears to be heavier than the jogger.

----------

